# Anybody here smoked any of the Bruce Banner phenos?



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody been lucky enough to smoke Bruce Banner?  I am considering trying to track down a cut of her but wanted to know if it lives up to the hype.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hnbo7mUfCEI[/ame]



http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/11/cannabis_encyclopedia_strain_review_bruce_banner_3.php


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 26, 2014)

From what ive read that #3 is where its at...  pretty sure it was entered at cup in Denver...  I know someone from the other spot had some BB#3 oil and said it was amazing....


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> From what ive read that #3 is where its at...  pretty sure it was entered at cup in Denver...  I know someone from the other spot had some BB#3 oil and said it was amazing....



Thanks for the info...google says #3 is where it is at as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Damnt, ,,we just went back in time,,,,,,,,,,,crap i was trying to go into the future. Freaking weed,,,musta smoked the wrong one. Lol


----------

